# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие >  Автозаполнение адреса в шаблоне документа скрипт

## User65

В связи с переходом на версию 2.1 корп пришлось переделывать шаблоны заполнения, со всем в принципе разобрался, но реквизит не первого уровня Адрес Контрагента так и не получилось вставить.
Использовал скрипт отсюда как образец https://its.1c.ru

Для заполнения почтового адреса контрагента-получателя:

Получатель = Файл.ВладелецФайла.Получат  ели[0].Получатель;
РезультатОбработки = "";
Если ЗначениеЗаполнено(Получат  ль) Тогда
    РезультатОбработки = УправлениеКонтактнойИнфор  мацией.ПолучитьКонтактную  нформацияОбъекта(Получате  ль,
                        Справочники.ВидыКонтактно  Информации.ПочтовыйАдресК  огтрагента);
КонецЕсли;



Не работает подскажите что не так заранее спасибо.

----------

